# What basses have the narrowest neck?



## vilk

I mean, I'm sure I could go to the store and play them all
but generally I get all my gear from CL through trading
which usually involves setting up times to meet people and try their basses
so it would be good to know which brands are well known for narrow necks
so that I can keep my eyes open for those.


In pictures, it looks like Framus brand is very narrow. I'm not familiar with the brand; are they good quality?
edt nvm I've just read that the company no longer exists since the 70s


What do you suppose is narrower? The neck of a squier/fender J-bass or the neck of a epi/gib SG bass. The SG bass neck looks narrow, but my Epiphone accu-bass neck is wide as crap. The widest ever. But maybe that's because it's an accu-bass.


----------



## punisher911

Ibanez SR necks are pretty thin and narrow.


----------



## A-Branger

you are talking about the tickness of the neck? or how wide the fretboard is?

ibanez is one brand who has the thinnest necks. Few brands would tell you how much their models are thin on the 1st fret and on the 12 or 24 fret.

as per narrow fretboard, it first depends on if its 4 string or 5 or 6. This would depend on the string spacing + the nut width. Ibanez SR line has one of the most narrow string spacing for 5 strings, but on their 4 string the spacing is pretty standard. Their BTB range is wider on the string spacing/but width than their SR line for example. but they keep roughly the same thickness on their necks


----------



## vilk

Yeah, that's why I was sure to say narrow and not thin. I am not talking about fretboard to the back of the neck, I am talking about fret-end to fret-end. 

I'll have to try some Ibanez basses. It's ironic, though, that those are like the main brand of basses that I generally don't think look right for me (in terms of aesthetics). They're all very 'modern' seeming.

I often see the ibby basses that are not made of wood but rather some kind of lightweight non-wood material. I don't think they are SR, but I wonder if they string spacing is close.

I was thinking to look at 4 string basses, because I only play 6 string guitars. But really, there are plenty of 6 string guitar bands with 5 string bassists. I shouldn't rule them out I suppose. In fact, I'm going to go look at some 5 strings.


----------



## broj15

not sure how it will compare to other brands or other models, but I feel like the neck on my fender aerodyne J-bass is pretty narrow, without string spacing being excessively tight. Keep in mind it's the only j-bass I've played (only other basses I've played have been p-basses and ibby's) so I'm not sure if all j-basses share that quality or just that particular model.


----------



## bostjan

Mosrite basses, IIRC, we're some of the narrowest necks at around 38 mm at the nut.


----------



## A-Branger

vilk said:


> Yeah, that's why I was sure to say narrow and not thin. I am not talking about fretboard to the back of the neck, I am talking about fret-end to fret-end.



thats what I though. Then aim to search about the brand/model string spacing and nut width. Again this could change between 4 strings and 5 strings. Usually this info can be found on their website

to give you an example, the Ibanez BTB 5 string has a nut width of 47mm and 19mm string spacing

the Ibanez SR 5 string would have a nut width of 45mm and a string spacing of 16.5mm

but then the 4 string SR model would have a string spacing of 19mm but a nut width of 38mm (since its 4 string)


My 5 string Ibanez (EDA model) I measure it since its discontinued and cant find info, I got a string spacing of 18-19mm? or pretty close, but I have a nut width of 45mm. So I have a wide spacing for my plucking fingers to play, but a narrow string spacing on my left hand on the lower section of the neck to play.


just google the bass model you are after if the info is nto on the website, chances are that question would be answered on a bass forum


----------



## Aymara

vilk said:


> In pictures, it looks like Framus brand is very narrow. I'm not familiar with the brand; are they good quality?



Framus originally was a German guitar brand, that died in the 70ies and was owned as a brand name by Warwick in the 90ies to enter the guitar market.

Usually they used the Warwick brand for basses and the Framus brand for guitars.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Framus


----------



## hairychris

punisher911 said:


> Ibanez SR necks are pretty thin and narrow.



Yeah, my SR-505 has a very thin + narrow neck. Definitely works as a first bass for a guitarist.


----------



## bostjan

What about this for a narrow neck?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ibanez SR, Schecters, and ESP basses.


----------



## Roland777

Specify string number plz.


----------



## bostjan

Roland777 said:


> Specify string number plz.





vilk said:


> I was thinking to look at 4 string basses, because I only play 6 string guitars. But really, there are plenty of 6 string guitar bands with 5 string bassists. I shouldn't rule them out I suppose. In fact, I'm going to go look at some 5 strings.



He's not saying very confidently that he's looking for 4-string basses, which is why I posted a two string bass.


----------



## vilk

Well I was thinking 4 strings originally, but considering I'm already used to 6 I don't see what the harm would be in grabbing a 5 string--then I can play standard and detuned songs.
Actually, I keep my guitars in standard/drop-D and C#standard/drop-B, so as of right now I'm pretty much settled on a 5 string I think, since then I could play along with either of my guitars with ease!


----------



## bostjan

Obviously, a five string bass will have a wider fretboard than a two string bass, though. 

On a more serious note, though, if you prefer the feel of a four string bass, there is nothing wrong with getting a four string bass and tuning it BEAD. There is at least one 4 string 35" scale bass, as a matter of fact, which I believe is intended to be tuned down.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Fender Geddy Lee. A buddy of mine has one and it's tiny down by the headstock


----------



## vilk

bostjan said:


> Obviously, a five string bass will have a wider fretboard than a two string bass, though.
> 
> On a more serious note, though, if you prefer the feel of a four string bass, there is nothing wrong with getting a four string bass and tuning it BEAD. There is at least one 4 string 35" scale bass, as a matter of fact, which I believe is intended to be tuned down.



I am not sure if I want a thin neck or just want the strings closer together.

Right now my Epiphone Accu-bass has strings far apart and a very wide neck, and I know that I do not like this bass. Honestly I bet an average 5 string bass' neck isn't much wider if at all. I'm pretty sure it's wider than the neck on my SG.


----------



## stevexc

The Accu-bass is 42mm. A P-bass is 44 mm. A J-bass is 38, as is an SR. The 2015 SG bass is around 40mm, and it looks like the 2014 SG and EB are 40 as well so I'd expect that to be pretty typical. It looks like ESP LTD basses tend to be 38-40mm depending on model, mostly around 40mm.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Some of the ESP F-series basses and the Bunny Brunel basses are 38mm. Their narrowest 5-string neck is the F-155, at 43mm. By comparison, Ibanez's and Schecter's basses are 38mm (4 string) and 45mm (5-string).


----------



## metallic1

i have 2 ibanez sr885's, a 99 and 2000., i havent found a more
slinky comfy neck ever


----------



## ixlramp

If you want narrow string spacing, 5 and 6 string basses usually have narrower spacing than 4 string basses.


----------



## Andrew May

Smolken's Krappy has you covered....thrice!


----------



## RevelGTR

My Stringray 5 has a relatively narrow neck, much more so than a typical fender 5 for example. As far as fours, most J's have a very narrow neck, music man sterlings as well.


----------



## Skexis

Are we talking the width at the nut? If so there's a list on another forum that can be found by searching Google for "list of widths at nut. Would have linked it but I don't know whether that's allowed (on either forum).


----------



## A-Branger

in reality should be the width at the nut + string spacing in order to get the narrowest neck because as I mention before my current Ibanez bass has a nut width same as the SR line, but due to my string spacing is wider, I have a wider neck towards the high frets


----------



## eyeswide

WSchaferJR said:


> My Stringray 5 has a relatively narrow neck, much more so than a typical fender 5 for example. As far as fours, most J's have a very narrow neck, music man sterlings as well.



You can look up stats, on it, but from my experience, Sterlings feel thinner than J basses.


----------



## shredfreak

Narrow would be an ibanez GVB.
54mm at nut with 14mm string spacing for a 6 string. Not entirely sure but it doesn't get any more narrower then this.

It's mainly designed to play more chords wich is pretty much what gerald does in his style of playing. Definatly want to try that one out at some point since that spacing is stupidly narrow.

An alternative to stupidly narrow string spacing would be to buy a 4 string & drop in a kahler 2440 series 5 string bridge and have a nut adapted to 5 strings. That would pretty much achieve your goal in the simpelest matter imho.

On second though, since the 2440 bridge is modular you can keep it as a 4 string. and only need to buy a new nut to adapt to it. This would only limit you for choice of pickups being rail type pup's.

Although honestly said, unless you're going to play chord style like veasley, a narrow spacing like that is more of a curse then a blessing imho.


----------



## MajorTom

They are not cheap by anybodies standards, but they are one of the bass guitar manufacturers that have become an industry standard in all genres of music, and they are just as famous for the width of their nuts, as in how narrow they are, as they are for their legendary sound, Rickenbacker, the only real draw back with them is that it's quite hard to find five or six string Rickenbacker's, they all tend to be four strings, and did I mention that they where expensive, very expensive, their 4000 series, their most famous and popular line of bass guitars, and also what Lemmy used, retail for about as much as a custom made to you're very own spec, one off bass guitar would cost you, if it was made by a very well known, highly skilled and respected luthier.

But they are worth it, not just for their build quality but for their legendary sound as well.


----------



## LordCashew

The Peavey Cirrus is pretty narrow (and thin) at the nut. They're solid basses too. Not sure I'd use one for heavy music but it's been done...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I can be wrong, but I believe Dave Ellefson used Cirrus basses after he left Jackson, before he got his own custom Zodiacs.


----------



## LordCashew

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can be wrong, but I believe Dave Ellefson used Cirrus basses after he left Jackson, before he got his own custom Zodiacs.



There you go. I think Rudy Sarzo used them too before getting a sig based on them. There's also the guy from Otep, if anyone's even heard of them...

The Cirrus is a really versatile bass, but for rock/metal I just prefer something with a natural focus in the low-mids.


----------

